# Pop-up banner adverts



## Bartsimpsonhead (Aug 14, 2011)

Does anyone else get these bloody annoying pop-up banner adverts that have started to appear below each picture people post in threads, and just today the large ones that run along the bottom of the screen?

They on appear on the TT Forum (not on any other sites I read), and I've got the preferences on my iPad set to block pop-up ads. Anyone else with an iPad or other device get these? And any suggestions on how to disable/block them?

Thanks.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

The extra banner ads are usual when you are not logged on.


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead (Aug 14, 2011)

Oh, I didn't realise it was that. Kinda puts paid to casual browsing without logging on.

And just found out the other day there's a box to check when you do log-in that prevents you being automatically logged-out after a while. If I'd known that at the start of my forum participation it'd have saved me hours re-writing posts that disappeared when I tried to post them. That's bloody annoying to.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

That's caught me out quite a few times too. The keeping you logged in check box works to good effect but you still get logged out occasionally for security but far less.

Incidentally, the losing a post scenario can be averted by copying to clipboard before submitting just in case. Sometimes you can go back a page and the edit window will still be intact although this seems browser/OS specific e.g IE on XP does not retain the text but Dolphin HD on Android does. Previewing a long post at various stages provides a good way of retaining a temporary backup whilst writing - just go back. You might need to refresh the page if it was previewed. You can log in on a separate browser window so as not to disturb the first. A few tricks - I hope that helps


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead (Aug 14, 2011)

Thanks for the tips. Sometimes when I've been lucky just hitting the back button's brought me back to the compose window and some- if not all-of the text has been there. Though more often than not its gone. Still, we live and learn...


----------

